# AFTER CO CONTACT!! - subclass 190



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

This is to keep track for those waiting their grants AFTER CO CONTACT for subclass 190.

The many other forums are just too mixed up to know who is who!!.


I am on 35 days after co contact.

day 168 after submission.


----------



## Anureet (Aug 5, 2018)

loading254 said:


> This is to keep track for those waiting their grants AFTER CO CONTACT for subclass 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CO contact on April 20, 2017. Day 500 after submission


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

loading254 said:


> This is to keep track for those waiting their grants AFTER CO CONTACT for subclass 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reason for CO contact ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Anureet said:


> CO contact on April 20, 2017. Day 500 after submission


 .. that is a looong time!!

Have you tried emails and calls to them? Why?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Reason for CO contact ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


I traveled to a polio risk country within the last 2 yrs.. I had to get polio vaccine for me and my spouse.


----------



## Anureet (Aug 5, 2018)

loading254 said:


> .. that is a looong time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried emails and calls to them? Why?




My agent did twice but they didn’t suggest any timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi,

I got CO contact asking for Indian PCC which I have applied for in the month of June. I am from Pakistan and lived in India from 2009 to 2012.

Fail to understand why Indian High Commission taking so much time.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

It seems like the average days before CO CONTACT is around 120 +- 10 .. 

After the CO CONTACT, Immitracker shows that after July it has been from 50 +-15 days with once in a while going past 70 days.

NB; Immitracker represents only 10% or so of the visa applicants... But atleast shows some trend one can do some deductions on.

What I hope for is, by the time the co contacts you, they have ticked off all the other things on the checklist!!!


If they give atleast 120,000 PR visa a year, that means 10,000 a month and 500 or so a day. I see some very overworked people in some glass offices overlooking the ocean in Adelaide and the other place(Brisbane?? ). !!!!!


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Co contacted on day 118
Lodged 11th of April
12 days after co contact.....
Reqested...
Employment verification
Form 80 for me and wife
My passport copy
Spouse functional english letter


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Co contacted on day 118
> Lodged 11th of April
> 12 days after co contact.....
> Reqested...
> ...


Welcome to the waiting lounge buddy... Hope you have enough popcorn and coca cola drinks for the ride!!


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Visa Lodged-March 29 -2018
CO contacted-23-7-18
Respond to CO-24-7-18
Status-Further assessment
Co contacted on day -116
days after co contact..- 26
Requested...-Pccs for spouse which i already submitted,
Nzz pcc consent of disclosure form sign


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

megateja said:


> Visa Lodged-March 29 -2018
> CO contacted-23-7-18
> Respond to CO-24-7-18
> Status-Further assessment
> ...


many people seem to be having co contact for things they already submitted!!

Is there a bug on their system ? something seems not ok with their database system.

maybe that explains why it is taking such a long time , especially after CO Contact ..


----------



## foxes123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Co contact after 116 days for sending PTE scores online. 

Visa Lodged: 07-04-2018
Contact on: 31-07-2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

foxes123 said:


> Co contact after 116 days for sending PTE scores online.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 07-04-2018
> Contact on: 31-07-2018



Was it something you had sent earlier?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got CO contact asking for Indian PCC which I have applied for in the month of June. I am from Pakistan and lived in India from 2009 to 2012.


Out of curiosity, was that even allowed? Unless you're a diplomat or a medical tourist of course. 

What were you doing for 3 whole years anyway?



jerryniks said:


> Fail to understand why Indian High Commission taking so much time.


Seriously?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

loading254 said:


> many people seem to be having co contact for things they already submitted!!
> 
> Is there a bug on their system ? something seems not ok with their database system.
> 
> maybe that explains why it is taking such a long time , especially after CO Contact ..


Yeah I've been noticing this too - not sure if it is due to the immiaccount changes after 1 July 2018.

Just curious, if everyone who has been asked for the same docos again, did you have the green tick indicating it was successfully attached? (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visasupport/Documents/immiaccount-how-to-attach-documents.pdf page 14)


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Received CO contact after 108 days (May 3rd lodge, non-pro rata, NSW ). Requesting for Employment Verification (Employment references). Please provide me a format or sample of Reference letters. Does DIBP have a pdf or word format of the same?
Kindly guide me.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

msrms said:


> Received CO contact after 108 days (May 3rd lodge, non-pro rata, NSW ). Requesting for Employment Verification (Employment references). Please provide me a format or sample of Reference letters. Does DIBP have a pdf or word format of the same?
> Kindly guide me.


Employment references must meet the following requirements

be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;

the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses;

the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature;

the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter;

the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); 

and a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments.

Source:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Out of curiosity, was that even allowed? Unless you're a diplomat or a medical tourist of course.
> 
> What were you doing for 3 whole years anyway?
> 
> ...


Well, I am married to an Indian and lived there on Long Term Spouse visa.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Well, I am married to an Indian and lived there on Long Term Spouse visa.


Now, that's what I call a true love story. Wish you get the Visa sooner than you expected!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Now, that's what I call a true love story. Wish you get the Visa sooner than you expected!


You bet it is some love story. 

Got a call from IHC, PCC is ready and requested to collect. Doing so in the morning!


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

CO letter says, I need to respond in writing. Does that mean, I need to fill any form?
Can anyone highlight, which form?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

msrms said:


> CO letter says, I need to respond in writing. Does that mean, I need to fill any form?
> Can anyone highlight, which form?


If this is regarding the employment reference letter(s) - then I would prepare them, make sure they meet the DHA requirements (see my previous post in this thread), and then upload them to your immiaccount / email them to the CO (unless they have explicitly said not to).


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*



msrms said:


> CO letter says, I need to respond in writing. Does that mean, I need to fill any form?
> Can anyone highlight, which form?



I think this is what he means: THE CO letter has 2 demands. One is to provide additional documents. The second demand is that he/she should respond to the communication from the CO. 
This happened in my case. I assumed that they want us to 1) acknowledge their email by responding and 2) upload the docs on immiaccount.

I just acknowledged saying that I have received the email and will upload the documents shortly. 

Has anyone done anything different? Did I interpret things correctly?


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Processing time*



megateja said:


> Any updates?


Looks like this is going to be one looong wait. As per immitracker, quite a few people from June CO contact are yet to get grant. Almost everyone (except 3) from July CO contact are yet to get grant. August is the equally disappointing. CO contact was a curse.


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

megateja said:


> Any updates?


What was your CO contact regarding?

I had on July 17 and responded on the same day, for sending PTE score online.

Regards


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone here got contact for colour copy of passport? I had initially given notarized b/w copy of passport. Have now submitted colour scan. Also, what are the chances of getting a 2nd CO contact..


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

foxes123 said:


> Co contact after 116 days for sending PTE scores online.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 07-04-2018
> Contact on: 31-07-2018



-----------------
I had a CO contact for PTE scores to be sent online on July 17.

I lodged on March 22

I replied on the same day.

I am waiting since.


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi All
I received CO contact on 12 June, having lodged on 9 March.
So far 78 days post CO contact and 173 days total.
CO wanted proof of wife’s English proficiency which we uploaded with the initial application!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All
> I received CO contact on 12 June, having lodged on 9 March.
> So far 78 days post CO contact and 173 days total.
> CO wanted proof of wife’s English proficiency which we uploaded with the initial application!


ohh,,I dont understand why they do like this


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All
> I received CO contact on 12 June, having lodged on 9 March.
> So far 78 days post CO contact and 173 days total.
> CO wanted proof of wife’s English proficiency which we uploaded with the initial application!


Here I am at 46 days so far after CO contact and getting worked up!!

Now 78??.. man!!


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

I see from Immitracker that someone received a grant today:
Lodged - 7 March
CO contact - 20 June (105 days)
Grant - 29 August (70 days)
Total - 175 days.


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

CO contact was Only for Work reference letters from my employers which I had not uploaded earlier.
However, my PCC is dated 19th December 2017. So, it is going to expire on 19th Dec'2018 (If we consider it as 1 year validity). CO contacted on 20th August (May 3rd Lodged visa).
Can I upload my latest PCC dated 25th August, so that the validity becomes 25th August 2019 along with my work reference letters?
Cos, I am worried that if granted then my IED will be before PCC expires, which will be too short to accommodate my plans.
Also, in the Immiaccount - Status "Received" changed to "Initial Assessment". Does that mean, further assessment will occur.. 2nd CO... 3rd CO... etc etc..


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO contact was Only for Work reference letters from my employers which I had not uploaded earlier.
> However, my PCC is dated 19th December 2017. So, it is going to expire on 19th Dec'2018 (If we consider it as 1 year validity). CO contacted on 20th August (May 3rd Lodged visa).
> ...


------------------
If you have a new PCC, please update it with employment refs, also once you upload it in immiaccount, please click-'I confirm that info has been sent' , once done, the status will change to 'Further Assessment'.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> Co contacted on day 118
> Lodged 11th of April
> 12 days after co contact.....
> Reqested...
> ...


Can you share what things you included in wife functional letter since my wife doesn’t have done any English test


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

CO contact - Wife's Indian PCC including all the alias names.

My wife already provided an affidavit declaring all the names and an Indian PCC (from Ministry of External Affairs - India). Backstory is Indian PCC with alias names is not possible as the ministry of external affairs of India does not provide you a PCC in that format. But anyhow got another PCC (no alias names mentioned by the ministry again), made a new affidavit explaining Indian Authorities does not give PCC mentioning alias names and the only name you get on PCC is as per the applicant's passport.

Lodge
04/04/18

CO Contact (145 days to CO contact)
27/08/18 - Wife's Indian PCC with alias names

Docs' Submitted - 28/08/18

2 days past CO contact. Looks like its and easy 2 month wait after CO contact.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, just a quick one. 

A CO request means that all documents other than the ones requested have already been checked ? 

Or can we be requested for more information as well. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone, just a quick one.
> 
> A CO request means that all documents other than the ones requested have already been checked ?
> 
> Or can we be requested for more information as well.


When the *Case Officer* contacts you to provide more information that phenomenon is call CO contact. :tongue1:


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> When the *Case Officer* contacts you to provide more information that phenomenon is call CO contact. :tongue1:




What was my question again ? Did you understand ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## vinodsh (Jan 10, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone, just a quick one.
> 
> A CO request means that all documents other than the ones requested have already been checked ?
> 
> ...


CO could ask for more documents again, other than the one he requested before. There are cases where i have seen CO asking for completley un related documents in 2nd CO contact. However, most of the cases are cleared after 1st CO contact assuming CO is happy with what he received. 

So short answer does CO checks all the documents before contacting the candidate, depends on CO to CO.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

vinodsh said:


> CO could ask for more documents again, other than the one he requested before. There are cases where i have seen CO asking for completley un related documents in 2nd CO contact. However, most of the cases are cleared after 1st CO contact assuming CO is happy with what he received.
> 
> 
> 
> So short answer does CO checks all the documents before contacting the candidate, depends on CO to CO.




Thanks for that. 
Just simply hate the fact that there is no visibility in this system. I don’t even know where my application other than the fact that it says “further assessment”. Almost more than a month since CO contact. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Waiting for grant
Lodged 14 May
Co contact 29 aug
Replied to co 30 aug

When replying to co do we send the mail to [email protected] Mentioning case officer name and number or the CO have other email


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi All
I know that Immitracker is only a microcosm of the amount of applications out there for 190, but how is it possible that there was not a single grant today!


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Grant*



Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All
> I know that Immitracker is only a microcosm of the amount of applications out there for 190, but how is it possible that there was not a single grant today!


There have been instances earlier where no grants were reported on Immitracker


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All
> I know that Immitracker is only a microcosm of the amount of applications out there for 190, but how is it possible that there was not a single grant today!


Yeah, I see 4 grants on thursday but 0 on friday, so disappointing.
But sometime people are so happy that forget to update immitracker especially it's weekend.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for that.
> Just simply hate the fact that there is no visibility in this system. I don’t even know where my application other than the fact that it says “further assessment”. Almost more than a month since CO contact.
> 
> 
> ...


@day 50 now after CO Contact... Wondering if I will have to suffer another 50 days again!


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

*CO contact*

CO contact - 13 Aug 2018 (further employment evidence)
Replied to CO - 3 Sep 2018

and the wait begins...........


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Myid711 said:


> CO contact - 13 Aug 2018 (further employment evidence)
> Replied to CO - 3 Sep 2018
> 
> and the wait begins...........


Mind sharing what evidence you had already submitted, and what was asked for? 

Was it only for points claimed employment the CO asked further employment evidence?


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Completed 49 days after CO contact.

Regards


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

*190 NSW CO Contact*

Hi,

I have a query. My India PCC will expire tomorrow i.e. 7th september. CO contacted me for PTE (it was sent earlier to DIBP by PTE) and PF docs on 2nd July 2018. I had applied for visa on 15th mar 2018.

So, should i go ahead and get new PCC from India or is it not required? As i presume, it would have been validated by CO when he/she made first decision and just asked for docs as mentioned above. Please note that I did medicals in the month of Feb (3rd week ) of 2018. I think that they would consider medicals for 1 year and they would consider which ever date comes last of both these (Medicals/PCC). Am i Right? Please confirm.

Many thanks,
hshs



loading254 said:


> This is to keep track for those waiting their grants AFTER CO CONTACT for subclass 190.
> 
> The many other forums are just too mixed up to know who is who!!.
> 
> ...


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query. My India PCC will expire tomorrow i.e. 7th september. CO contacted me for PTE (it was sent earlier to DIBP by PTE) and PF docs on 2nd July 2018. I had applied for visa on 15th mar 2018.
> 
> ...


Some People got their grant even for expired medical and PCC, It all COs discretion whether to ask fresh or not.
If I were you, I would not do it now and leave co to decide it in this stage.

Note : In last week one guy got the grant with a expired PCC and give IED is quite soon than others (next month)


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Waiting for grant
> Lodged 14 May
> Co contact 29 aug
> Replied to co 30 aug
> ...


Hi Buddy,

I attached the docs in immiaccount and sent the email to gsm... mentioning the CO name.

Lets hope for the best for all.

Regards


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for grant
> ...


Or do we have to attach it on immiaccount


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Or do we have to attach it on immiaccount


I would do both (immiaccount and email) unless the CO specifically said not to send the docos via email. Many have also said you have to press a "button" after uploading to confirm you have provided the asked docos.

What did the CO ask you?


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

In my case, CO letters says both.

1. Do upload on Immi account and do not send via email.
2. You can send the documents to below contact details.

So.. confusing.
I just uploaded on Immi account and pressed the botton - "Reqd documents provided". Then sent just an information mail addressing to CO that reqd documents are uploaded in Immi account.
Is it ok or not?
Also, it says CO will check only after the 28 days (time to provide the documents) frame is finished. I did not receive yet the acknowledgement of my additional documents provided as stated in the letter.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

msrms said:


> In my case, CO letters says both.
> 
> 1. Do upload on Immi account and do not send via email.
> 2. You can send the documents to below contact details.
> ...


Would you mind sharing the official part about the 28 days thing - I've heard that thrown around but never heard of a CO mentioning they will only check after 28 days, which would be a great confirmation. 

If it does indeed say that however, then perhaps wait at least 28 days before getting worried!

I think you've done what was asked - so take it easy


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Or do we have to attach it on immiaccount


I did 3 things

1.)sent mail to GSM mail id with documents attached.


(My documents were PTE online proof, that the score was sent online and PTE score card)

2.) I attached the documents in the Immiaccount


3.)Pressed the 'Button which says-I confirm...' this changes the status from Initial assessment to Further assessment' .This gives the alert to CO to check our case


4.)A generic acknowledgement came which says, that the case will assessed after 28days


5.)But I have seen cases in Immitracker, where ppl have got grants in less than 28 days.


6.)So all the best...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*



Cairns123 said:


> I did 3 things
> 
> 1.)sent mail to GSM mail id with documents attached.
> 
> ...



The official statement says something line "your application will be taken up for review which usually does not happen withing 28 days of submitting the additional documents". No ambiguity here.

Has anyone pressed the IP button and got a message that says "by pressing this button, you agree that the department can take up your application for processing before the document requisition period ends"? I vaguely remember, but it did say something like this.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

I think 28 days are given to make our documents ready and upload
If uploaded earlier they should be processing earlier


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi All - received Golden email today.
Timeline:
Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
70 points 
Anzsco 271311 solicitor
Lodgement date - 09 March
CO contact - 12 June (95 days)
Grant - 10 September (90 days)


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


Congrats
What do the co asked for and when you replied back them


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


Nice!!.. seems like the average time is 100 days , plus or minus a few.

am at day 58 now..


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

We are planning to visit Indonesia for 4 days in October. CO contact was on 20th August (replied on 30th Aug for Evidence of Employment). 
Do I need to update my travel plans to CO?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are planning to visit Indonesia for 4 days in October. CO contact was on 20th August (replied on 30th Aug for Evidence of Employment).
> Do I need to update my travel plans to CO?


Planned address change for more than 14 days is to be updated.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are planning to visit Indonesia for 4 days in October. CO contact was on 20th August (replied on 30th Aug for Evidence of Employment).
> Do I need to update my travel plans to CO?


my advice, don't add more papers giving reasons for more delays.

do your trip/visit and just ensure you do not get arrested for anything...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

from the discussions here, it seems like there's an unwritten rule of 'return to the sender' in the CO's memo!!

What i don't know is why...

Is the 150,000 visas a year(10,000 a month, 500 a day) or so workload?? Is it politics ??

@61 days after CO contact and 195 days after submission.. frustrated!!!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

loading254 said:


> from the discussions here, it seems like there's an unwritten rule of 'return to the sender' in the CO's memo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Each passing day, I get so anxious that what is the CO looking at my case for... but in reality they aren’t even back on the file after the CO contact. I debate in my mind if I should add more documents or no. But after the first CO contact I really don’t want to add more documents to further delay the grant. Hope this approach is fine. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Last week, a couple of CO Contacts for july were granted.. It gives me hope for the next few weeks..


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Last week, a couple of CO Contacts for july were granted.. It gives me hope for the next few weeks..


When was your lodge and CO comtact


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

17th july CO contact.

Waiting for the golden mail.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> When was your lodge and CO comtact


On the signature? ...


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey guys.......

I am July 17 CO contact...…………..

Waiting for the golden mail...…………..


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

July Co contact fellas...………….do reply...………..

Lets start packing our bags....hehe...being positive......


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Alive on this hope only ... lol


Cairns123 said:


> July Co contact fellas...………….do reply...………..
> 
> Lets start packing our bags....hehe...being positive......


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> July Co contact fellas...………….do reply...………..
> 
> Lets start packing our bags....hehe...being positive......


:boink:

Namasakara Nama bangalore


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> Hey guys.......
> 
> I am July 17 CO contact...…………..
> 
> Waiting for the golden mail...…………..




All of us are waiting.


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

July 24th CO - 68 Days - 194 since visa lodgement.... let next week be a good one!!


----------



## sagarpatil (Oct 12, 2017)

CO contacted in Feb. no reply after that


----------



## krivi (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi. I got CO contact on 27th june regarding medicals which i already uploaded during my visa lodge.

ANZ: ICT Security specialist
Visa Lodge:07 March 
CO Contact:27 June
Grant:waiting


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey Guys,

If a CO is asking for Employment Salary slips from a specific organization but if tha company does not have any format of Sal Slips. 

So what is the alternative. Would a Salary Statement and Bank Statement do? 

Any other suggestions?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

131 days from lodgement to CO contact.
waiting 38 days since responding to CO contact.

192 days in total now....waiting....:clock:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

krivi said:


> Hi. I got CO contact on 27th june regarding medicals which i already uploaded during my visa lodge.
> 
> ANZ: ICT Security specialist
> Visa Lodge:07 March
> ...


Same for me. They asked for kids meds on July 24th, sent at time of lodgement back in March


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Got the Golden Mail today...……Oct 5

thanks for all the help you guys have given


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Congratulations !! ... plz update the immitracker


Cairns123 said:


> Got the Golden Mail today...……Oct 5
> 
> thanks for all the help you guys have given


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> Got the Golden Mail today...……Oct 5
> 
> thanks for all the help you guys have given


Congratulations bro..... really really happy for you.....


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

Congrats!! Hope all the March guys are cleared off...


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Most of the 189 cases has been cleared where co contact was till 16 July

Most of the 190 cases has been cleared where co contact was till 17 July

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Cairns123 said:


> Got the Golden Mail today...……Oct 5
> 
> thanks for all the help you guys have given


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Just got an call from my agent that me, my son and wife has been granted 189 visa today.

Thanks for your support guys.

Lodged on 1 March
CO Contact 24 July

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## krivi (Oct 1, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Same for me. They asked for kids meds on July 24th, sent at time of lodgement back in March


Hi Rhic. Congratulations for your grant. Did u contact DHA through email or direct call?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

krivi said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Same for me. They asked for kids meds on July 24th, sent at time of lodgement back in March
> ...


Hey thanks! Came through this morning, happy girl!! I called them, pretty straight forward to be honest!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would do both (immiaccount and email) unless the CO specifically said not to send the docos via email. Many have also said you have to press a "button" after uploading to confirm you have provided the asked docos.
> 
> What did the CO ask you?


Hi, I am not aware of email id. How can we send email to CO ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Hi, I am not aware of email id. How can we send email to CO ?


Did you get a mail asking for the documents?
If so, just hit reply to sender, and send it with the attachments

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Need to check with agent. Already uploaded docs in immi account.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Received email says it's automated email and reply will not reach immigration team.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Received email says it's automated email and reply will not reach immigration team.


I remember reading the experience of another member
He was told, that although the email says so, it does reach the CO

Even if it’s not true, you have nothing to lose by sending it

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> I remember reading the experience of another member
> He was told, that although the email says so, it does reach the CO
> 
> Even if it’s not true, you have nothing to lose by sending it
> ...


Thanks a ton


----------



## Alisha 44 (Feb 3, 2021)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


Hi there
Can I please check with you if you had to complete the suggested courses before applying for PR under this stream?Did you migrate as a student, complete the suggested courses and then filed for 190 or could you file for PR under this stream remotely without having to complete the courses (resulting from your application of assessment of your qualification)?
Thanks in advance


----------

